# Mat switch?



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm a bit technology-challenged, but I'd like to try using one of the pressure-sensitive alarm mats from Harbor Frieght to turn on one of my props.

I can sort of get the idea that you wire it up like an in-line on/off switch, but how would you make the prop turn itself off again? (on the other hand, I'd like it to run for more than the second or so that the pressure is applied). Can someone point me to some directions?


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

It depends on the prop - but most likely you will need a prop controller.

I am most familiar with the EFX-TEK line of products, They have recently come out with ones that you don't need to program in BASIC, you just program it with the buttons:

http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/ez-8_starter.html

You use the matt switch to trigger the controller and then the controller triggers the prop, and ignores any new triggers until it is done with it's program then it waits for a new trigger.


----------



## pshort (May 6, 2008)

You should post more info about what you are trying to do. Does the prop run on AC or DC? What do you want to use to control how long power is sent to the prop? Is it just a matter of timing how long power is applied, or is there some sort of limit switch that can be used to determine when to remove power?

My take is that you should be able to do what you want for under $15 with a simple relay or switch or what-not. That EFX-TEK controller is so expensive that I would only use it if you had an additional reason or two for purchasing it (or if you have a bonus check burning a hole in your pocket).


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I made a shiatzu prop (writhing snake heads--looks pretty cool)

I thought it would be more effective to have them moving randomly rather than on full time and a friend suggested a mat switch. So basically, I want them to come on for 5-10 seconds.

But I can't see spending lots of $$$$$ to run a prop that cost me $10 to build (although I know I can use the switch in the future)


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm planning on using a hacked motion sensor light to power my shiatsu's.

Basically I wire the light so I can plug it into a 110V receptacle. Then I screw in one of those socket to outlet adapters so I can plug in my shiatsu.









I use prop controllers on my pneumatics, but can't justify it for the shiatsu props.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

That's brilliant! Off to the hardware store . . .

Thanks!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

spinwitch said:


> I'm a bit technology-challenged, but I'd like to try using one of the pressure-sensitive alarm mats from Harbor Frieght to turn on one of my props.
> 
> I can sort of get the idea that you wire it up like an in-line on/off switch, but how would you make the prop turn itself off again? (on the other hand, I'd like it to run for more than the second or so that the pressure is applied). Can someone point me to some directions?


I loved the harbor frieght pressure mats I used them with some of my props that run off of efx-tek controllers, all you do it cut the wire and connect them to the red and white wires of a servo connector


----------



## pshort (May 6, 2008)

If you want a bit more flexibility in the timing and are able and willing to solder an electronics kit, try the K2579 start-stop timer kit from Velleman. It seems to cost around $12, which I consider to be a bit high, but it does seem to be a viable solution. There are other similar kits out there as well.


----------

